# My First Clicker Session With Willow



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Well, I finally got everything lined up for my first clicker lesson (book, clicker, treats). My first lesson, per the instructions in my book, was to make the clicker a "bridge" to mark correct behavior by creating a "conditioned reinforcer" using "classical conditioning". What I'm supposed to do 20 times, twice per day for three days is simply click/treat, wait a beat; click/treat wait a beat and repeat 20 times.

After that, I'm supposed to wait slightly longer to give the treat and that is what creates the "bridge". It makes sense to me.

After the clicker is "powered up" by doing the above exercise, we will work on name recognition. 

Hope I can teach her. This is all new to me with new terms. I am from the old school of obedience, using collar and leash jerks.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Well, I finally got everything lined up for my first clicker lesson (book, clicker, treats). My first lesson, per the instructions in my book, was to make the clicker a "bridge" to mark correct behavior by creating a "conditioned reinforcer" using "classical conditioning". What I'm supposed to do 20 times, twice per day for three days is simply click/treat, wait a beat; click/treat wait a beat and repeat 20 times.
> 
> After that, I'm supposed to wait slightly longer to give the treat and that is what creates the "bridge". It makes sense to me.
> 
> ...


We call that part "charging" the clicker. When you start with her name, make sure she is near you, and somewhat attentive. (as in not sniffing something really interesting, etc! ) Then say her name. Click as soon as she turns to look at you. Only say her name once, then wait. DON'T say it a second time until you get a response from her. I'd be VERY surprised if she doesn't already know her name pretty well, so that phase shouldn't take long either!


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

If you go on youtube, there are some good videos with basic clicker training. Check out Kikopup videos for starters. They help demonstrate timing with the clicker as well as some useful tips.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

boomana said:


> If you go on youtube, there are some good videos with basic clicker training. Check out Kikopup videos for starters. They help demonstrate timing with the clicker as well as some useful tips.


Thank you. I will certainly check it out. Right now I feel like all I'm doing is clicking and shoveling treats in her mouth. She loves it though!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

krandall said:


> We call that part "charging" the clicker. When you start with her name, make sure she is near you, and somewhat attentive. (as in not sniffing something really interesting, etc! ) Then say her name. Click as soon as she turns to look at you. Only say her name once, then wait. DON'T say it a second time until you get a response from her. I'd be VERY surprised if she doesn't already know her name pretty well, so that phase shouldn't take long either!


I think she does know her name, but chooses when to respond to it. She has selective hearing.

After the name recognition, we do a game where I put a shallow box on the floor. The first task is to get her to pay attention to it. That won't be a problem as she'll probably want to shred it. Then I start to "shape" her (I think that's the term) to put her paws into the box. I am to watch for eye roles, head turns and anything that signals that she is paying attention to the box and then advancing to putting her paws in it.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> I think she does know her name, but chooses when to respond to it. She has selective hearing.
> 
> After the name recognition, we do a game where I put a shallow box on the floor. The first task is to get her to pay attention to it. That won't be a problem as she'll probably want to shred it. Then I start to "shape" her (I think that's the term) to put her paws into the box. I am to watch for eye roles, head turns and anything that signals that she is paying attention to the box and then advancing to putting her paws in it.


That's a fun shaping exercise. If you have trouble with her trying to eat the box or drag it away (because of the old Havanese/paper thing  ) You can do the exact same thing with a clay flower pot bottom. That will be too heavy for her to drag around!


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

krandall said:


> That's a fun shaping exercise. If you have trouble with her trying to eat the box or drag it away (because of the old Havanese/paper thing  ) You can do the exact same thing with a clay flower pot bottom. That will be too heavy for her to drag around!


I thought I had a defective havanese for a long time as Lola showed zero interest in paper. Apparently, she was just slow and is now making up for lost time. Forget toys. I was wasn't afraid of encouraging bad habits, I'd just give her a stack of napkins for Christmas and let her have at it 

BTW, there are some really fun, fast results, early clicker training games for focus that prove very useful later on. Sitting in front of her with the clicker, and when she makes eye contact, clicking and treating is a basic. Then add a "watch me" or "look at me" or "focus" command along with it. I now use it constantly when out on walks when my older dog gets anxious, and I need to redirect his attention. Since Lola is so food focused, we do a game in which I stretch both arms out holding treats, and she only gets on when she looks away from them and at my face. There are all sorts of fun versions that can move into teaching to them to wait, etc.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

krandall said:


> That's a fun shaping exercise. If you have trouble with her trying to eat the box or drag it away (because of the old Havanese/paper thing  ) You can do the exact same thing with a clay flower pot bottom. That will be too heavy for her to drag around!


Oh that's a good idea! Thank you. I was kind of worried about the box as I am pretty sure she would like to just play with it.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

boomana said:


> BTW, there are some really fun, fast results, early clicker training games for focus that prove very useful later on. Sitting in front of her with the clicker, and when she makes eye contact, clicking and treating is a basic. Then add a "watch me" or "look at me" or "focus" command along with it.


Thank you for these suggestions. She does have focus problems and tends to ignore me at times. These games should help with that.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Been doing this attention exercise once a day (all I've had time for) with Rex for about 3 days. I am getting nice sustained (10-15 second) eye contact. It is amazing how quickly they catch on to things with the clicker.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I missed a name recognition lesson yesterday as we were busy with doctor appointments and whatnot. I am supposed to start on a shaping exercise next. I'm going to try and get her to put her feet into a saucer or box. I'll need more shaping games other than that if anyone knows of any.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> I missed a name recognition lesson yesterday as we were busy with doctor appointments and whatnot. I am supposed to start on a shaping exercise next. I'm going to try and get her to put her feet into a saucer or box. I'll need more shaping games other than that if anyone knows of any.


You can shape almost anything you want. It's like playing "hotter (click/treat) colder." (do nothing)


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

krandall said:


> You can shape almost anything you want. It's like playing "hotter (click/treat) colder." (do nothing)


Thank you. I worked with the box game this morning for the first time. I think I clicked a couple of times in the wrong place! This game is more challenging that name recognition. All she wanted to do was stare at me, waiting for a treat!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah Jackie, you should check out Emily's site kikopups , she has many great videos on clicker training https://www.youtube.com/user/kikopup/videos


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

They catch on to the clicker really fast you guys will have fun with this!
For the recall I always had Sophie on a long line and never called her unless it was on and I had food (so I had a way to reinforce it). I started by calling her then turning and running screaming like an idiot (playful) she would chase me and get a treat. That went to calling her and waiting, if she hesitated I would run and scream for the chase and praise her but no treat. She only gets the treat now if she chooses to come on her own.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Thank you. I worked with the box game this morning for the first time. I think I clicked a couple of times in the wrong place! This game is more challenging that name recognition. All she wanted to do was stare at me, waiting for a treat!


It can be a bit challenging to get the hang of at firs, but it's a very useful training tool. The good thing is that as long as you follow up the click with a treat, even if you click by mistake, you won't do any harm to your training or your relationship!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Thank you Dee Dee, Dave and Karen for the tips. Actually, I think I have a new shaping game. This morning I gave Willow one of her presents to open and I thought she would just tear it gleefully apart, being that it was wrapped in paper. She actually seemed kind of intimidated by it like maybe she would get into trouble if she tore it apart in front of us. Well, I'll use another present as a shaping exercise to see if I can get her to interact with it more.


----------

